# Show Me Your Tats!!!!



## fired up (Feb 22, 2009)

I will show you mine if you show me yours. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My first one. 1 hour and 15 minutes.



A little bigger on the second. 6 hours.



And last but not least, this one goes all the way around the arm. Took 9 hours.



There ya go, now its your turn!


----------



## rtom (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't have any but I like number 2 looks pretty cool.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a link to my webshots album with my tat pics. i have too many to post here.


----------



## krusher (Feb 24, 2009)

what jail house did you get those from ??


----------



## bluegillman (Feb 24, 2009)

YUK!!!  Guess I am too old


----------



## fired up (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome, I was starting to think that I was the only one. Love the bar code!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice ink guys.....when I get back to the states I will post some pictures. I got 12 you can see a a couple covered up. In my younger years ink was kinda addicting...just like the TBS!!


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 24, 2009)

Maori tribal fish hook. I dig fishing.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 24, 2009)

No jail house tats for me. Never been there. I was doing tats for awhile, and had to practice on myself first some. I did my left forearm, both legs, and a couple on my chest. I did 45 of the 50 my oldest brother has, two on my older brother, and three on my youngest brother. I did one my on my wife (we were friends at the time), ex-girlfriends I was with at the time, and other people that were paying customers. I wish I still had the equipment.


----------



## krusher (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess I'm just spoiled, I worked in the industry for a little company called time machine, we sold our machines worldwide, and had distributors of our ink and machines in germany and russia, and I got to meet alot of the top tattoo artists, becase they would come to our shop to see our operation.  I have a portrait on my left thigh that took 11 hours, done by Eddie Yeary, at the independance bash in charlotte NC, I took tatto of the day was photographed for tatoo planet, skin and ink, and easy rider, and the following year took 1st place most realistic, and third place best black and gray.  I have a few more and have one on my head as well, done by Barry Webster that worked for Deano at psyco 3 tattoo.  Guess I'm just used to seein good tattoos!

I'll try to get some pics of mine in a little while and post them.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ain't happenin!


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 27, 2009)

Not quite finished, I don't take grey for some reason and after 7.5 hr we were both tired :) Soon as it heals gonna get the gear shading finished


----------



## got14u (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are some...i got alot more but don't wanna strip for you guys..lol...and who else has a rolex..hahahah...and who else has a 100 dollar bill lol


----------

